# dicast 96 impala



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

does dub city make a 96 impala in dicast ? and if not , who does ? thanks


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

yeah they do and it's pretty damn nice too btw


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

jada toys makes them


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

The one i got awhile back was diamond white but here ya go.....


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

nice mate , any of you guys sendin a shipment to australia any time soon ??


----------



## lo lo kid (Sep 5, 2003)

64 impalas there already here i got that exact one mad posted up try toys r us thats where i got mine for $20 good luck


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo lo kid_@Sep 13 2003, 05:27 PM
> *64 impalas there already here i got that exact one mad posted up try toys r us thats where i got mine for $20 good luck*


 oh ok , yeh when i work out where the nearest toys is us shop is , ill go have a look lol


----------



## lo lo kid (Sep 5, 2003)

are u in sydney???????


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo lo kid_@Sep 14 2003, 12:47 AM
> *are u in sydney???????*


 na man taree , its about 4 hours north of sydney


----------

